# A whole bunch of misc parts



## sup2jzgte

I found a few things hanging around my closet that I have no use for anymore.............there is probably going to be more to come, because have not even scratched to surface in this huge closet.  I will combine shipping just ask me, also everything works unless stated.  Some products are untested because I bought them from a PC store closing its doors and I never had the time to test them.  All kinds of trades are welcome, I just want to move this stuff out the door because it is taking up space.

*Note:  Just added 2 StarMate Remote, Notebook Usb Light, RAM and PDA.  Also you will get a free 7.2V RC battery when you purchase the quick charger

You can take ALL the Ram for $21 shipped*

*All Mobo's and Processors for $30 shipped*

All Prices are negotiable.  



PSU:  $19 Shipped 

Model: DPS-250KB-2B
Input: 115/230V 9A/5A

+12V/8A
+5V/25A
+3.3V/14A
-12V/0.3A
+5.1VSB/3A

Total OUtput Power 250Watts

5 peripheral
1 Floppy
20pin Mobo connector









Rosewill Rc-200, used for less than a week $11 shipped (comes with 1 Ide cable) *PENDING PAYMENT*









PC2100 256MB Elixir Memory stick $11 Shipped





PC133 Unknown brand memory stick $6 shipped





PC133 128MB Crucial Memory stick.  $7 shipped





PC133 128MB Samsung Memory stick $7 Shipped





PC133 64MB Brand Unknown $3 shipped





PC133 HP 64MB $3 Shipped





GA-7VKMLS REV: 3.0  Socket 462 (untested) $12 shipped (includes a AMD duron processor)





K7S5A Socket 462 (untested) $12 shipped (includes AMD Duron Processor) 





VB-609  its a P2 ( I know this one works, because I pulled it from a working PC, used as mail server, includes Processor) $16 shipped





There is no model number on the 4th on, just socket PGA370 (untested) $10 shipped


----------



## sup2jzgte

Casio PV-S450/400Plus  $22 Shipped (I know I have the Drivers disk and Manual, I just need to find them, so at this point it DOES NOT include them)





Video Card:  HP G100A/4/HP $7 shipped





NIC: Linksys LNE100TX $5 shipped





Soundcard:  P/N 5064-2620 $6 shipped





31 Pieces TAPS set with and tool $25 shipped (more pictures upon request)
These are super handy for any modder/hobbyist 





Raider Pro Joystick: $12 shipped









Trackball Mouse: $5 shipped





Atom Mouse : $5 shipped





Power supply $15 shipped

Specs:
35W Switching Mode Universal Ac/DC Notebook adapter
Input: AC 90-240V, 50/60hz, 1A
Output: DC 6-24V, Max 3A/35W









Twin Fast Charger for RC batteries: $15 shipped (Free 7.2 battery)





Compaq Wireless Keyboard and mouse W/ Drivers disk $19 shipped









Harley Davidson Collectors Cards and Tin NIB $7 shipped





Taurus USB Laptop Light $7 shipped





Sirius StarMate Remote $9  Shipped


----------



## oscaryu1

Happen to have an DDR333/ or DDR400 RAM?


----------



## sup2jzgte

oscaryu1 said:


> Happen to have an DDR333/ or DDR400 RAM?



Nope I'm in the hunt for DDR400 as well


----------



## sup2jzgte

Bump for price changes


----------



## Michael

I could go $10 on that IDE expansion card.. $10.14 if you'd like all I have 

How do you accept payments? ..and where are you from?

Also, does the card work, any flaws?


----------



## sup2jzgte

makmillion said:


> I could go $10 on that IDE expansion card.. $10.14 if you'd like all I have
> 
> How do you accept payments? ..and where are you from?
> 
> Also, does the card work, any flaws?



The card is basically brand new, I bought it, but realized that I didnt need it because I went with external hard drives instead.  I accept Paypal, Money Order, or Trades if you have something in mind.  I'm from Mass zip code 01020, what is your Zip code?


----------



## sup2jzgte

Raid card pending trade.

makmillion clean your PM box


----------



## MasterEVC

Im interested in the

PC2100 256MB Elixir Memory stick $12 Shipped

I could use that for an old machine I have so I can get it working again.

Also, what Duron do you include with the:

GA-7VKMLS REV: 3.0  Socket 462 (untested) $12 shipped (includes a AMD duron processor)


----------



## sup2jzgte

MasterEVC said:


> Im interested in the
> 
> PC2100 256MB Elixir Memory stick $12 Shipped
> 
> I could use that for an old machine I have so I can get it working again.
> 
> Also, what Duron do you include with the:
> 
> GA-7VKMLS REV: 3.0  Socket 462 (untested) $12 shipped (includes a AMD duron processor)




Well I have a Duron 1.3 and 1.1 take your pick.  If interested shoot me a PM


----------



## Michael

sup2jzgte said:


> Raid card pending trade.
> 
> makmillion clean your PM box



Cleaned it this morning haha.. I'll PM you when I get home from work, I'll know for sure then


----------



## sup2jzgte

VB-609 Mobo is pending as is the RC-200..........................everything else is still up for grabs.  

MasterEVC has first dibbs on the PC2100 and Gigabyte board.


----------



## Michael

RC-200, pending for me? If so, please get back to me..


----------



## sup2jzgte

makmillion said:


> RC-200, pending for me? If so, please get back to me..



You did not receive my last Pm I'm guessing I will resend it.  You were the first who wanted it so it is yours until you tell me other wise


----------



## epidemik

I got my eye on that psu...dont hold it for me yet, just pm if you sell it. 
Ill go empty my piggy bank and see what i come up with...


----------



## sup2jzgte

epidemik said:


> I got my eye on that psu...dont hold it for me yet, just pm if you sell it.
> Ill go empty my piggy bank and see what i come up with...



If you have something you want to trade PM me with it


----------



## sup2jzgte

A few more things added


----------



## sup2jzgte

Well the closet is official cleaned out, everything has been posted


----------



## sup2jzgte

PC2100 and Gigabyte board back for sale, but the 2 Joysticks and RC-200 are pending payment.............................like I said these prices are not set in stone and I'm more than happy to accept trades as well, just shoot me a PM with anything you want.


----------



## Michael

I'll be sending you payment tomorrow, I've been broke until today 

I'll see about sending it Priority Mail, but I think First Class is just as fast from me to you


----------



## sup2jzgte

makmillion said:


> I'll be sending you payment tomorrow, I've been broke until today
> 
> I'll see about sending it Priority Mail, but I think First Class is just as fast from me to you



Thats cool, anyway is fine


----------



## Michael

Sounds good, I'm looking forward to getting it all mounted and running all of my HDDs


----------



## sup2jzgte

makmillion said:


> Sounds good, I'm looking forward to getting it all mounted and running all of my HDDs



Well it is Packaged and ready to go   I will email you the day I receive the payment so you know that it arrived.

I have changed a few prices and I said before trades of all kinds are welcome


----------



## sup2jzgte

Updates:

1 StarMate Remote sold 1 remaining
Raid card is pending the damn snail mail 
Laptop Supply Pending trade

I have lowered the prices on just about everything and if you are interested in something let me know I will cut deals, this stuff if taking up space.


----------

